# GBAtemp Tempmas Final Competition



## Costello (Dec 25, 2008)

*GBAtemp Tempmas Final Competition*
Get a chance to win a DSi+AK2i ! 

_*Yesterday's Competition Winner:*_ *science*! You did it once again, congratulations! Your christmas tree was unanimously selected by our judges! You will be contacted about your prize shortly.





*We wish a very Merry Christmas to all our fellow tempers!*

For Christmas, we've got a special surprise for you! Get a chance to win a brand new *Nintendo DSi* along with an *Acekard 2i*, the first Nintendo DSi compatible flashcart on the market! GBAtemp admin shaunj66 recently published a review of the cart and gave it the golden award! Alternatively if the DSi isn't top of your christmas wish list, you may request *any other gaming handheld/console* that is up to the same value!! Santa always delivers here on GBAtemp!




To enter the contest, all you have to do is to enter the quiz which consists in a couple of GBAtemp-themed questions. You have until *11:00pm GMT* Christmas day to enter this competition. Good luck! 



Click here to enter the quiz




*Special Thanks*
We would like to thank all the staff members that have been involved in the event organization so far, without forgetting our generous partner shops!



 

 

 

 
YallStore.com · KickGaming.com · IShopVideoGame · DealWoot
Remember that the best way you can support GBAtemp is to buy from our partner websites!
(IShopVideoGame was formerly known as GameYeeeah)   The following stores have partnered with us for our Christmas Give-Away! Thanks to the following stores:


 · 

 · 

​




GBAtemp Tempmas 2008 Advent Calendar


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2008)

Best of luck everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy, and thanks for taking part in all of our Tempmas competitions!


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

You could say that this is our thanks for you guys choosing to visit us on christmas day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (especially those who celebrate it and those who actually enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## T-hug (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Xmas everyone and good luck!


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys, hope you all enjoy yourselves and hope you all enjoyed the contests this month.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright, last stretch! I'm going to go for it!


----------



## Opium (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you're all having a brilliant time


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

you guys are the best! I had a feeling that the grand prize was a DSi but a flash cart too! wow, what a great treat!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> you guys are the best! I had a feeling that the grand prize was a DSi but a flash cart too! wow, what a great treat!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


You should know we don't do things half-arsed around here


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> you guys are the best! I had a feeling that the grand prize was a DSi but a flash cart too! wow, what a great treat!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!



or a ps3/360/wii/ds/psp/any other gaming system out there that isn't anymore expensive


----------



## Diablo1123 (Dec 25, 2008)

I would love to have this as my DS Lite is broken.


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2008)

entered quiz, I think I got all but one of them right xD.

Not like I need any new consoles right now anyway, I already have 50+ games to complete xD.


Edit: Doh, now I know I definatly got one wrong. Now I just feel stupid :/.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 25, 2008)

Ugh, I didn't win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, my chances of winning this is very slim but the prize is worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if I do win this I'll likely get something else than the DSi cause it's all in Japanese :S


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 25, 2008)

i would like to win this won. but i just entered random crap i dont think i got any right


----------



## Perseid (Dec 25, 2008)

Unless the spirit of Christmas was guiding my hand as I randomly picked most of those answers it's not going to be me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Santa smileys! LOL


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh My God, that's awesome =) I know all the questions of the quiz. (I think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

Could someone possibly post a list of the prizes from Day One until now?  I'm curious as to what everyone won.  

Congratulations to everyone and happy holidays!


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Ugh, I didn't win
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, some of these questions are really hard. it's one thing googling questions about games but questions about this site are so hard. >_> 

i'll try my best though. how many hours from now is 11PM GMT?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait, so what other systems can we possibliy get instead of the DSi?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

Submitted my answers. I think I got all but 1 question right. But hey, it was for the heck of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merry Christmas to all, and to all one Hadrian!


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2008)

We'll be making a big summary of the past competitions, entries, winners & prizes when this is all over.
Also take your time, double check your answers, don't answer this too quickly or you might end up failing.

Once again merry tempmas everyone!


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about 1:13 AM GMT right now, so almost a day.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats science, once again.

Thanks to the staff for putting on all the competitions.  It really has  been fun.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. This is the reason why I love GBAtemp. Awesome community with an awesome staff. Thanks for all those competitions. I only entered like.. 2 I think lol. Good luck to all. I'mma try this out too.


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. I will take my time and research these questions.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Dec 25, 2008)

I miss the Bonemonkey Area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EOF just doesn't seem as freidnly


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm more interested in seeing science's Christmas tree.


----------



## omgmog (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally a competition that my years of lurking will help with!


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I'm more interested in seeing science's Christmas tree.


it should be in the previous thread


----------



## Covarr (Dec 25, 2008)

Took some work and scouring, but I'm pretty sure I got them all right. You've just gotta know what terms to search for.

It says "any other gaming handheld/console that is up to the same value!!", but it doesn't give the value of the prize. :S


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Wait, so what other systems can we possibliy get instead of the DSi?


Have you not read through the thread? I've mentioned it in the first post.

Basically any GAMING console/handheld be it a 360, wii etc. If you want something else that can be negotiated with whoever the sender is (not me) but its main function must be that of a GAMING SYSTEM.


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I got them all right.  I guess they're gonna do a random selection from all the users that got it 100%.


----------



## NDStemp (Dec 25, 2008)

Bleh, I bet I lost T_T


----------



## Shinji (Dec 25, 2008)

There is a select minority of people entering this quiz that have been here for the entire time to actually be able to answer these questions with first hand knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope this make sense as my head feels funny from working back to back shifts at work >_


----------



## QuiGon (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello,

i am pretty new here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the nice 24-tempmas-competitions, it was very entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have a NDS or a NDS Lite/DSi because its too expensive for me, but its always exciting to read the news in the DS Scene and to follow all the developments. 

Have a nice X-MAS @ All


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

I know the prize is the value of a DSi, but is it possible to use the value of the DSi + our own money to get something else instead? For example, 360?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> any other gaming handheld/console that is up to the *same value!!*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I know the prize is the value of a DSi, but is it possible to use the value of the DSi + our own money to get something else instead? For example, 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they mean value import wise or as is in Japan. In Japan its $180 but to import its like $250 now which is enough for an Arcade 360.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

Best of luck to everyone, I bet I'm not going to win though...


----------



## gta3428 (Dec 25, 2008)

I entered random crap and sure i will lose.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm just can't get 2, 3, or 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man, I really want a 360...or a DSi...


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

I just finished! Thanks for the chance to win GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It wasn't too bad.


----------



## QuiGon (Dec 25, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> I'm just can't get 2, 3, or 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isnt that hard, i am pretty new to this and you can find all information without any "special knowledge"


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I know the prize is the value of a DSi, but is it possible to use the value of the DSi + our own money to get something else instead? For example, 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to be rude or anything in this really fun competition thread but instead of asking these really specific questions about a generous free reward why don't you try WINNING first then you can talk in detail about your prize.


----------



## Gilger (Dec 25, 2008)

This is the first Tempmas competition I'm participating in.  I'm fairly sure I missed one, probably two.  I haven't been here for too long though. >.>


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, it's pointless to go through all of this now. If you win then we can discuss it.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, alright. Gotcha.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

Submitted! *crosses fingers*


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the potential to win a free nintendo dsi and free flashcart just for answering a bunch of questions doesn't attract all the lurkers then IDK what kind of lurker would need more to become a member. Frankly, if someone still decides that it isn't worth their time to register for a competition as awesome as this then I don't know what the hell they must be thinking.


----------



## leinad (Dec 25, 2008)

*entered*
Im not sure about the V3 Skin question... It feels like "too easy" , the rest should be rite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marry tempmas !


----------



## science (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay I won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my entry for those curious folks



Spoiler


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> *entered*
> Im not sure about the V3 Skin question... It feels like "too easy"


same here. I thought it might be some kind of trick but i didn't second guess it.


----------



## Amici (Dec 25, 2008)

Submitted too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merry Christmas to everyone! And thanks for the great chance, because I bet this is the best chance I'll get to win anything =P


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Yay I won
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not fair, he entered 2 Christmas Trees!


----------



## m3rox (Dec 25, 2008)

Just entered, this time I know I got all of the answers correct


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! Looks like the classics are the ones who're getting the DSi! But who knows?


----------



## Lily (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone, and good luck to all who enter!


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey look at that, I'm in a question!

I am ashamed that I do not know all these answers off hand though!

And of course, Merry Christmas to everyone and a pre-emptive congrats to the winner.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

Would this be the import cost to the states or the japan price? either being $200 or $270 XP


----------



## Bogard (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm relatively new here, but I entered as well. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## science (Dec 25, 2008)

I knew about 7 off hand, and am sure I got them all right except for I'm not sure about 1 of them, question 3!


----------



## kremonte (Dec 25, 2008)

There's no like, account-cutoff right? I've lurked here for a few months but only registered a few days ago to enter one of the other contests, and I'd hate to think that that hour of e-detectivery would be for naught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then again, 'tis the even of the mass of Christ. Or the mass of Temp, depending on who you ask. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Yay I won
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was your prize?


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I knew about 7 off hand, and am sure I got them all right except for I'm not sure about 1 of them, question 3!


ya, question 3 is really hard.


----------



## krave (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!

To the GBAtemp staff who made the very creative and very challenging Tempmas Competition, thank you very much!
I really enjoyed it and entered a few (maybe 1 or 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

More power to GBAtemp! 

This community rocks!


----------



## haringtonl (Dec 25, 2008)

The only competition I entered 0o. HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cermage (Dec 25, 2008)

i had to do a little snooping around. but i'm pretty sure i got them right. challenging one was the one about the v2 skin >


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

I had problems with question 3 as well. I did a bit of searching, and hopefully, I got the right answer.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

Answers submitted! I am confident I have *most* of them right of course buuuut there's one or two that deal with matters before my time here (before my sitting in the shadows too!). It's hard to believe it's been this many years though.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope I win this one... I was going to get a DSi during Thanksgiving while I was in HK, but my dad wouldn't let me buy one as it couldn't  *coughplayromscough*... Oh well! I gave it my best and with knowledge of how to search anything is possible. The only one I couldn't find was the v2 skin one.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!


AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT (or morning depending on where you live)!!!



































































































It took so long to find all of the Christmas smilies...


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 25, 2008)

not sure but if I win I would be freaking hype


IN the words of peter griffin MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL SHUT THE  HELL UP LOL,  just had to say it


----------



## vinnick (Dec 25, 2008)

submitted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *prays*

Thanks for all the comp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was fun!


----------



## PineappleH (Dec 25, 2008)

IF I didnt mess up on the forum skin versions, then I got everything right.

Merry Christmas From New York, USA


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Wow I actually knew 9/10 questions right off the bat, stupid forum skin question...


Same here. I can't get that damn one!
I hope they exclude that one because I am picking something random. I really can't find that one.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow....You guys go out of your way to get prizes for these competitions.  I just submitted my answers, and I feel confident in them.  But just to think, a whole DSi, plus the first working flashcart for it are at stake!  Anyways, Merry Christmas to all, and to those who have already celebrated it as well.  I'm off to play my new 360...


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

I was sure on all of them except the last one...
2 hours to christmas here! Merry Christmas early I guess..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 25, 2008)

3 and a half hours to Xmas here, still going to bed @ 10 though XP


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah Merry Christmas folks and gl in the comp!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 25, 2008)

I have entered the competition. (It's the first one I've entered)

Because I sucked at all other competitions -,-"


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

would it be too much to ask if i wanted to know what "GBAtemp v2" is? What does that really mean? The second version of the forums?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 25, 2008)

I had to guess a few questions, but I think I got most of them right....

I never won anything in my life, but it's not bad to try for it. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Kirby102 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoooly crap -- a DSi + AceKard 2i (or equivalent gaming console) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Must... win... I hope I got all the answers correct, and that teh lucky draw doesn't phail on me... like the other days of this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone and MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha, good luck to everyone!  Don't forget to double check your answers!

I'd be pretty happy if I won, since I'm not getting much for Christmas (family financial problems) but I really don't expect to... it's alright, though.


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

hey so is it not possible to answer my question or make question 3 more specific? Like what years are we talking about when the question asks about "v2" of the forums?


----------



## 3020 (Dec 25, 2008)

The "History of GBAtemp" wiki has been edited today! Is there treachery afoot?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck everyone and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> The "History of GBAtemp" wiki has been edited today! Is there treachery afoot?


that would be really really unspirited for someone to go that far especially on christmas eve with such a great comp.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> The "History of GBAtemp" wiki has been edited today! Is there treachery afoot?


Yea, man, I keep second guessing myself after seeing that. I don't really have any other sources to go on for the history of the site though... *crosses fingers*

In any case, good luck to everyone, and above all, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 25, 2008)

3020 said:
			
		

> The "History of GBAtemp" wiki has been edited today! Is there treachery afoot?


I looked at the history, and it looks like someone tried to change a couple of the dates, but it got changed back.  By the same person.


----------



## Zamo (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck to everyone! This will be the fourth "random" drawing competition I enter, let's hope the fourth time will be a winner


----------



## metron (Dec 25, 2008)

I registered about 3 monthes ago but have been on this site well before then. I didnt know the one about the v2 skin thing. I guessed. dang it... oh well hopefully im rite! and Merry Tempmas to all!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> 3020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably knew he was going to get caught


----------



## multiboy2k (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey I did it.  It took me almost 2 hours to finish it though! This was indeed a real test.


----------



## Covarr (Dec 25, 2008)

Wonder if it's possible for the winner to delay the prize... IE to get a DSi, but not until a US region version is available.

Meh, doesn't really matter, I probably won't win anyway. I got all the answers (I think), but enough other people seem to have that I don't really have much chance.

Unless everybody but me got one wrong without realizing it.


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Wonder if it's possible for the winner to delay the prize... IE to get a DSi, but not until a US region version is available.
> 
> Meh, doesn't really matter, I probably won't win anyway. I got all the answers (I think), but enough other people seem to have that I don't really have much chance.
> 
> ...


i think everybody is hoping that but the reality is that there will probably be like 350 people with 10/10 right so we don't really have much chance when you look at it this way but when you look at it optimistically, someone has to win it so it might as well be you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have all of them but i'm too afraid to answer because i'm not sure about #3. >_> no one seems to know that. >_>


----------



## Opium (Dec 25, 2008)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Wonder if it's possible for the winner to delay the prize... IE to get a DSi, but not until a US region version is available.
> 
> That'd probably be possible, I can't see why not.
> 
> ...



Yes and we know who by. I'm a bit shocked that person would even contemplate doing that today of all days, especially when I suspended the member who did that with a previous quiz competition.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 25, 2008)

yay i knew at least half of them off the top of my head!

Not to bitch much but, i think that winners should be based on a function of correctness & speed. cuz like if someone knew all thse off the top of their head (an old forumgoer) vs someone who spent 20 hrs researching these  (really wierd and creepy) since they're picked by random, i think it would be more fair to the person who knows the stuff to win cuz, they knew the stuff. thats why the sat is timed and stuff.

...
and stuff.
end rant.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2008)

I knew it was going to be a DSi!
Hopefully I win, would love some new hardware


----------



## Deathmore (Dec 25, 2008)

I've entered, I know at least 3 are guesses


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

something tells me the person that wins won't take the DSi as amazing of a prize as it is. Being region locked with the app store will probably make the winner turn it down. IDK, i would prop just take it if i were me but i doubt i would win.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> 3020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it got changed (and back)when?!

oh crap i *snip


----------



## Youkai (Dec 25, 2008)

DSi with flashcard would be mega cool !

i never got a DS and no GBA as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 well i have a broken DS which i hope to get repaired early next year but if i would be the lucky winner i think there would be no need any more XD

and well who cares for region lock ? with the flashcard it should not be to much of a problem, and some games are easy to understand even in jap ... 
don't think for wario ware as ex. you would need to understand jap.


----------



## pajamaboy (Dec 25, 2008)

This has to be my favorite Tempmas competition. It was pretty fun looking up all the answers and I got to learn stuff about the site that I never knew (I had no idea that you could change the skin of the site... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 25, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same exact problem here.  Stupid skin question....


----------



## Deathmore (Dec 25, 2008)

Same here, I just headed over to the wiki to look for answers. I think the people that got the most answers right get extra tickets so there's a higher chance of them for winning


----------



## Talaria (Dec 25, 2008)

Can we get a clarification for question 3? (Probably not)

It's a tad vague. 
-Does it mean when GBAtemp v2 was first introduced? 
-Or from the period GBAtemp v2 was in place?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 25, 2008)

I got 9/10 of these right.

Also don't rely on the wiki too much, its being vandalised by some people without lives.  Of course they will be dealt with.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 25, 2008)

knew all of them off the top of my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully will have a bit of luck on my side!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 25, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> knew all of them off the top of my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 entered and got all his right.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2008)

I knew all of the answers from the back of my head, EXCEPT for that damn Question 3 about skins.

Really guys, try to clear it up a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I entered a few Tempmas competitions, here's hoping this time I will win something


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 25, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> I knew all of the answers from the back of my head, EXCEPT for that damn Question 3 about skins.
> 
> Really guys, try to clear it up a little
> 
> ...



Same. XD

Well, merry xmas! ^^


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 25, 2008)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry christmas everyone! This was quite hard (especially the skin part), but I think I've got them all right


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 25, 2008)

Skin part was indeed hard.
And I don't know the last question lol >.<

Merry Tempmas


----------



## TisIte (Dec 25, 2008)

Well that was fun, I should stop being such a lurker...

And I should go to sleep.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He always wins these competitions. >__> If I win, I will leave GBATemp for a whole month and everyone gets free pr0n.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 25, 2008)

Ok, I submitted. I'm not sure about my answer to Q3, but it's the only one that makes sense to me. If it's the only mistake I made, don't hold it against me, ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would be so damn happy if I won this one, but I don't have very good luck, so I guess I won't raise my hopes up. May the spirit of Tempmas guide me to winning!


----------



## Sabri23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Marry Xmas


----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2008)

Is the winner picked randomly from one of the tempers that get all the questions correct?

Edit: Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Moto (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, this is one of the coolest online competitions ever! (In my opinion anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, come on. The prize is as awesome as the questions!) I'm quite happy I'm a member. (Only a  newbie lurker at that, but still... watching should count for something!)

Best of luck to everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## George290506 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Really*, This is the best Christmas gift you could offer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one will get  it will be very lucky!


----------



## NiCK_TM (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Tempmas


----------



## Pikachu025 (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright, entered! Question 3 was indeed the hardest.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Desperado1337 (Dec 25, 2008)

i lurked with my previous account
this made me make new account since i forgot old one
maybe i can win this 
hahaha


----------



## Defiance (Dec 25, 2008)

Entered yesterday night.  I hope for the best.
Merry X-mas everyone!

EDIT:  For the person who wins, can he/she request it in black?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 25, 2008)

I triple checked every question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty sure I got all of them right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Whizz (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, dude. Nice finale!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I triple checked every question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, I knowed all questions... Only the last, then I needed to search =)


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 25, 2008)

Hope I got everything right on this one. The last quiz I took, had some similar questions, but it was a lot harder, so I had lot's of wrong answers. Merry X-Mas fellow Tempers!


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 25, 2008)

If I won , I could get a new PSP!

EDIT: Fuck, I got one wrong I think


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 25, 2008)

I think i gto some wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, because i didn't look up some, and mwhe was in a lazy mood xP


----------



## Whizz (Dec 25, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. I picked one, but after realizing what they meant that was stupid. D'oh.


----------



## enarky (Dec 25, 2008)

About question #5: wasn't #gbatemp originally a temporary channel for one of the EFNet GBA ROM channels (#gbanow?) while it was overtaken by some people? And wasn't the website just a supplement to that IRC channel? I'm pretty sure that's what happened back then (and I'm also having a strong Déjà Vu at the moment, so I must've asked that before).


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not about the IRC Channels, but about this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use google and you'll find it


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I got all the questions right, makes me feel old that I only had to look up a few of them even though I haven't been here 6 years or anything.

Anyway this would be a great Christmas gift because I don't get Christmas gifts.... I get New Years gifts lol


----------



## Diffusion (Dec 25, 2008)

The questions were pretty easy... minus the skin question, but I think I got it right.


----------



## ManofPeace (Dec 25, 2008)

Google proved invaluable. I might as well jump on the band wagon and and mope over the skin questions.


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Easy questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I knew them all... i think, I'm 90% sure i got the skin one right, I barely remember those days now lol... been so long XD


----------



## dilav (Dec 25, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Anyway this would be a great Christmas gift because I don't get Christmas gifts.... I get New Years gifts lol




Haha, me too.  and i really like these  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I know all of these except for the two skin questions, i hope its in the search but i dont see it, sigh.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## stab244 (Dec 25, 2008)

Dang it... I just looked at the skins one and I think I got it wrong now... Oh well, if everyone else missed that one then I'll be fine.


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I sense maybe elimination of a certain question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFE 
best online comp. i have done. that was brilliantly epic.


----------



## shade4life (Dec 25, 2008)

I think/hope I got them all right, been lurking around GBAtemp for a while already so...


----------



## playallday (Dec 25, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> 3020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not shocked at all.  Chuckstudios is known for that stuff.  He also hacked me in IRC once.

I really hope #3 doesn't count 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !  Its WAY to hard.  Please remove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

EDIT:  So we can get any gaming stuff that's under $300USA?  Is $300USA with or without shipping?


----------



## gosp (Dec 25, 2008)

Well that would be a nice gift.

I'm pretty sure I got the right answers.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 25, 2008)

Does it have to be a gaming device, or can I have a PMP?


----------



## stab244 (Dec 25, 2008)

Too bad an iPod Touch wouldn't count as a gaming device... The price of an imported DSi is about the same as an 8 GB iPod Touch...


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2008)

Come on, these are little details that you should only worry about after taking the quiz (and winning).
There will only be one winner!


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Come on, these are little details that you should only worry about after taking the quiz (and winning).
> There will only be one winner!


ya really. 

the odds of winning this are less than 1%.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 25, 2008)

Perfecting timing to my DS just got donated to some Charlie.If I win I guess that avoids buying one.


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

updowners said:
			
		

> Is the winner picked randomly from one of the tempers that get all the questions correct?
> 
> Edit: Merry Christmas Everyone!



Yes.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

If I don't win = I'll buy me a XBOX360.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Soooo, who's the guy doing the raffling, I'd like to submit an offer for a bribe, I'm sure I'm not the only one!  XD
> 
> God I want to win bad...
> 
> ...


I sure as shit don't. I got an answer wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, good luck to you and everyone else. Win it for good ol' Ashu!


----------



## Lyuse (Dec 25, 2008)

Just entered it hope I win.


----------



## Brainy142 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I failed the quiz.... O well I have a chance... maybe


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 25, 2008)

_5 minutes left in the mission_


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 25, 2008)

stab244 said:
			
		

> Too bad an iPod Touch wouldn't count as a gaming device... The price of an imported DSi is about the same as an 8 GB iPod Touch...


Apple is trying to say that it is!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 25, 2008)

I sent a min past 11, will it count?


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2008)

comps over, winner will be announced soon


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 25, 2008)

congrats to whoever won!


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

"And the third wise man presented baby Jesus with the Nintendo DSi". You read it here first folks.

mmmmm, That's good blasphemy!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 25, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> "And the third wise man presented baby Jesus with the Nintendo DSi". You read it here first folks.
> 
> mmmmm, That's good blasphemy!


AshuraZero I know you made a crappy skin for gbatemp once that was declared winner of a skin contest, but it was really an April Fools Joke.I think thats what happened....it was in my lurking days so I don't remember the exact details.

...but you never made a skin that was actually used for gbatemp...


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 25, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> AshuraZro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess again, bucko! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The GBAtemp Lite skin? *points to himself*

At least the original version, Costello and a few folks touched up the rough edges before release (US DS Lite launch) and it has since received some work to be updated for all of GBAtemp V3 features from other staff members. To add to that, I believe the skin we are looking at now was part of the very competition you mention and was likely in the works before the Lite skin.

Of course, all of this is technically irrelevant and has no actual bearing on the true answers.


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

wat was the answer to #3?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 25, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not exactly the lite version.There was an April fools joke, about a contest winning skin, and it wasn't you who made it, but they claimed it to be you as part of the joke...of course you were in on the joke.The prize was a flash cart for the gba.

Also I know that you originally made the lite version...V3 was made by a member that is currently banned.

Editk I didn't know you made V2, but I know that you did not make V3.


----------



## Bergunzo (Dec 25, 2008)

SO, who the heck did the skin?


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Dec 25, 2008)

Whenever I click the link, it takes me to the quiz center. WTF?


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

AlexGemeo said:
			
		

> Whenever I click the link, it takes me to the quiz center. WTF?


it's because the comps over. you can't take the quiz anymore.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

Can we talk about answers now?


----------



## golden (Dec 25, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Can we talk about answers now?


yes, i believe so. 

anyone want to give me the answer to #3?


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put Navy & Orange, they didn't list v3 though right?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51083

Read through it, it seemed to help.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 25, 2008)

omg.
I think you're right.
and that means, I'm stupid.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 25, 2008)

3 was Classic Skin, the person who made the skin was Jex-

I think >__


----------



## stab244 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wasn't Jex- the one who also made the v3 skin?


----------



## Diffusion (Dec 25, 2008)

jester13 said:
			
		

> 3 was Classic Skin, the person who made the skin was Jex-
> 
> I think >__


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Well not exactly the lite version.There was an April fools joke, about a contest winning skin, and it wasn't you who made it, but they claimed it to be you as part of the joke...of course you were in on the joke.The prize was a flash cart for the gba.
> 
> Also I know that you originally made the lite version...V3 was made by a member that is currently banned.
> 
> Editk I didn't know you made V2, but I know that you did not make V3.


At the risk of going horribly off-topic. The joke one had no involvement or relation to me in the slightest. Someone submitted an inverted picture of GBAtemp and that was the joke. The Lite skin is not V2 either but simply it's own skin (and a new dedicated server was built the same time). The later can be confirmed via archived pages. 

Sorry, Myst. As much as I like being in on a joke, I'm afraid your memory is a little off here.

Back on course now on. There is some strong suspense in the air and while it will not be myself, I am curious to know who won this final competition.


----------



## golden (Dec 26, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow everyone is putting different answers. I got GBAtemp Lite because I saw that very same topic. Doesn't the 5th post say something about "v2 skin of the forums not having a mascot"? therefore it can't be classic skin so I went with the lite skin as it's the only one that doesn't have a mascot on the top. Read the 5th post.


----------



## bobrules (Dec 26, 2008)

V2 skin does have a mascot. http://web.archive.org/web/20050204225046/...://gbatemp.net/


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 26, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=236...mwind&st=15

Look at the bottom of the page.

Well that's what I found and used it for my answer


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 26, 2008)

maybe they should omit that question XP


----------



## golden (Dec 26, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> V2 skin does have a mascot. http://web.archive.org/web/20050204225046/...://gbatemp.net/


that's v2 of the forums? well, IDK I am hoping they take out #3 because it was pretty dumb for other reasons than just plain being hard. 

For example, all the choices except for the "GBAtemp Lite" had the word "skin" at the end of them. The question asked for the name of the skin that debuted with v2 of the forums so there was no need to add the word "skin" at the end of the other choices and that made it seem like "skin" was part of the skin's name which is false. There is no such then as the skin "GBAtemp Classic Skin" it's just "GBAtemp Classic". I know that sounds really really picky and snobby but if all the choices had "skin" at the end of their name you could say it didn't change anything but the fact that one of the choices "GBAtemp Lite" didn't have the word "skin" at the end makes it really the only skin that actually exists in the choices.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 26, 2008)

heh pretty sure i put classic.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 26, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be biased if I said the question made perfect sense to me?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 26, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i actually remember it and found it..lets go back in time

read 1st and scnd page Visit My Website


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 26, 2008)

people just need to learn not to be sore losers and deal with a tricky question instead of trying to get it omitted...


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 26, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> no i actually remember it and found it..lets go back in time
> 
> read 1st and scnd page Visit My Website


Similar Name + Me commenting =/= conspiracy (or at least one I was in on!). End of story in this topic. You are fully welcome to PM me on this but I have stated every fact that I know already.


----------



## golden (Dec 26, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, the skin you picked doesn't really exist but that's ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's called "GBAtemp Classic" not "GBAtemp Classic Skin"


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 26, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> people just need to learn not to be sore losers and deal with a tricky question instead of trying to get it omitted...


Yeah, and that question was pretty hard.First one I got wrong.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> comps over, winner will be announced soon


and the comp is over
they should know the winner already
will be too much work if they wanted a question omitted


----------



## golden (Dec 26, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> people just need to learn not to be sore losers and deal with a tricky question instead of trying to get it omitted...


there's a difference between a tricky question and a question that has no right answer. It's not really a big deal, I am still greatful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for the opportunity and really happy for the comp but please don't say people are being sore losers when the question clearly is worded to have no right answer.


----------



## Costello (Dec 26, 2008)

After a long discussion with other members of the staff we've decided to discard question 3, due to its ambiguity.
I'm closing this topic as another one will be posted in a couple of minutes! 

Stay tuned


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know if I got it right but I didn't have any trouble answering it


----------

